# Peinture sur macbook blanc



## Black-Knight (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis nouveau et je n'ai pas vu de section nouveau donc si je l'ai loupé excusez moi 

Je vous expose mon problème: Étant un fana de l'hygiène et ignorant l'effet du dissolvant sur le plastique, j'ai commis l'erreur de nettoyer mon beau MB blanc au dissolvant (quel con).

À l'heure actuelle mon macbook n'est pas tant abimé que ça mais sérieusement amoché. 
J'entend par la que le plastique n'a rien mais juste la peinture qui est abimée. 

Je souhaite donc le repeindre pour qu'il retrouve son état originel mais je veux éviter toutes les parties ponçage polissage etc... 

Pensez vous que si j'applique une peinture et un vernis en bombe cela conviendrait 
est ce que je risque de perdre la garantie Apple (je me fait pas d'illusion)

Petit hors sujet : Je sais que la question a déjà été abordée mais si j'installe XP SP2 sur mon MB dois-je mettre un antivirus 

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire 
Amicalement Ghost-Rider
PS j'ai un macbook blanc le tout dernier à 999 euros


----------



## gillyns (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Pour le peindre, il faudra déjà le vider entièrement. Je pense que du coté du clavier c'est pas facile de l'enlever, mais je n'ai jamais essayé.

Pour BootCamp, après avoir installé XP SP2 (pourquoi ne pas installer windows 7? c'est ce que j'ai fait : beaucoup mieux que XP) tu n'es pas obligé d'installer d'antivirus, mais si tu ne le fais pas tu va te ramasser des virus. Si tu te prend des virus ne t'en fait pas, ça n'affecte uniquement ta partition windows. C'est physiquement impossible qu'un virus passe sur Mac OS X. Si jamais tu en transfère un toi-même (imaginons), il ne pourra pas s'exécuter parce qu'il es conçu pour fonctionner sur windows (donc en .exe => non reconnu sur Mac OS X)


----------



## Black-Knight (13 Août 2010)

Merci pour les explications sur XP 
Je n'aime pas trop 7 et puis je veux jouer donc XP

Heu pour la peinture je vais très bien protéger l'ordi je ne prend pas le risque de le vider


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2010)

Tu pourrais nous mettre une image de surface de "peinture abimée".
L'acétone transforme l'aspect du plastique en surface.

Le plus simple est de démonter les parties de coques endommagées, d'utiliser des abrasifs à l'eau pour effacer les défauts d'aspect et de finir avec un souffle d'air chaud (la température de ramollissement du plastique en question) pour lisser la surface poncée.
Aspect d'origine garanti. 

Maintenant vouloir peindre la coque sans démonter ni poncer quoi que ce soit ne sert à rien. Par contre, si tu t'acquittes de ces étapes avant de peindre, dirige-toi plutôt vers un vernis epoxyde en phase aqueuse. La résistance d'une bi-composante et l'assurance que ton plastique supportera le film de vernis du fait de sa dilution à l'eau. 

Autrement un coup de julien passé avec un pinceau plat en soies de porc autour des parties scotchées fera très bien l'affaire&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Bien d'accord avec le fait que repeindre le MacBook tel quel sans démonter ni poncer est une mauvaise idée. C'est comme repeindre un mur abimé sans mettre d'enduit à reboucher et sans poncer.

Sinon, il existe une solution simple, élégante et pas ruineuse, qui peut même valoriser le MacBook : appliquer un skin. Ce ne sont pas les sites qui manquent, par exemple :

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/laptops (qualité remarquable)
http://www.macstyles.com/store/
http://deco.stickair.com/autocollants/catalogue.asp?n1=127
http://www.skinizi.com/fr/

Et cela protègera en plus des rayures.


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2010)

Ou coller un sticker sur la partie abimée&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2010)

Moins joli, mais plus économique, effectivement. On peut aussi recouvrir grossièrement l'engin d'une peinture imitant la rouille, pour faire un MacBook grunge...


----------



## Black-Knight (14 Août 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Moins joli, mais plus économique, effectivement. On peut aussi recouvrir grossièrement l'engin d'une peinture imitant la rouille, pour faire un MacBook grunge...


Merci les gars mais pas tant qu'il est sous garantie  xD
Sinon pour poncer et tout je suis pas spécialement fort je ne veux pas qu'il revienne comme neuf mais juste qu'il brille un peu car l'acetone a enlevé le vernis et marqué le plastique mais même pas en profondeur


----------



## fau6il (14 Août 2010)

Black-Knight a dit:


> Merci les gars mais pas tant qu'il est sous garantie  xD
> Sinon pour poncer et tout je suis pas spécialement fort je ne veux pas qu'il revienne comme neuf mais juste qu'il brille un peu car l'acetone a enlevé le vernis et marqué le plastique mais même pas en profondeur



_Fais-nous savoir si la garantie joue dans ton cas. 
Ce dont je doute fort!_  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2010)

Pour la finition de la peinture (au cas où...) : polish auto pour peinture neuve + huile de coude et patience. J'ai trouvé ce truc sur un site consacré à la customisation.


----------



## Black-Knight (14 Août 2010)

Non,Non la garantie ne jouera pas pour 2 raisons c'est de ma faute et la machine n'a rien à l'interieur

Ok Cratès merci du tuyau


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2010)

@ cratès : valable uniquement pour un voile de peinture de carrossier.


Au risque de me répéter l'abrasif à l'eau (grain 480, 600) et un souffle d'air chaud rendra la surface comme neuve.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2010)

@ aCLR

Je te crois sans peine. Mes connaissances en la matière sont toute théoriques. J'avais lu que quelqu'un avait procédé ainsi avec un MacBook blanc et obtenu de bons résultats.  

Ceci dit, comment obtenir une chaleur suffisante ? Un sèche-cheveux pourrait-il convenir ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2010)

Attend, je viens de me rappeler d'une alternative très intéressante&#8230;

Essaye ça, avec un peu de chance le plastique de la coque du macbook sera compatible. Essaie quand même sur une partie non visible avant.






Je crois qu'il n'y a pas plus simple


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> Pour BootCamp, après avoir installé XP SP2 (pourquoi ne pas installer windows 7? c'est ce que j'ai fait : beaucoup mieux que XP) tu n'es pas obligé d'installer d'antivirus, mais si tu ne le fais pas tu va te ramasser des virus.


S'il ne passe pas à Seven pour une question budgétaire, ce qui se conçoit, du moins mieux vaudrait passer au Service Pack 3 de XP qui lui est encore soutenu et ce pour quelques années encore par Microsoft.

Il est vivement conseillé d'installer un antivirus (il y en a des tas gratuits) sur un Windows même si ce dernier est installé via BootCamp.


----------



## Black-Knight (16 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Attend, je viens de me rappeler d'une alternative très intéressante
> 
> Essaye ça, avec un peu de chance le plastique de la coque du macbook sera compatible. Essaie quand même sur une partie non visible avant.
> 
> ...



Ca se trouve où
Et si je passe pas à Seven c'est juste que j'aime pas windows sauf XP


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2010)

Tu cliques sur le *ça* dans mon dernier message et tu arrives sur le shop de plexiglas&#8482;


----------



## Black-Knight (17 Août 2010)

Je prefère les boutique


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2010)

Bah il ne reste plus qu'à ouvrir ce bon vieux bottin jaune et faire tourner les pages jusqu'à trouver la bonne adresse&#8230;


----------



## Black-Knight (18 Août 2010)

J'suis flic moi le botin Y m'sert a cogner héhé
Non je deconne 
Ouai enfin je suis pas sur que ce soit compatible 
Aidez moi  lol


----------



## JaiLaTine (18 Août 2010)

le pauvre macbook


----------



## Black-Knight (19 Août 2010)

Ouai je suis un peu salop et/ou con 
Mais je vais réparer ca héhé


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2010)

Tu peux essayer de trouver un revendeur Cadillac Plastique à côté de chez toi&#8230;


----------



## naas (25 Août 2010)

une photo du problème aiderait grandement


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> une photo du problème aiderait grandement



Imbibe un coton de dissolvant pour ongles ou d'acétone et applique le sur n'importe quelle surface plastique brillant pour voir la réaction s'opérer.




&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Et au fait black-night, tu l'a trouvé ton magasin physique qui vend ce produit miracle ou tu t'es résolu à l'acheter depuis le lien ?


----------



## naas (25 Août 2010)

maiiiiiiis tu es rigolo dis moi


----------



## Black-Knight (26 Août 2010)

Moi j'ai tenté de poncer comme on m'a dit 
Donc j'ai peint :mouais: C'est pire
Je vais attendre d'avoir de la thune afin de tout changer


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2010)

Black-Knight a dit:


> Moi j'ai tenté de poncer comme on m'a dit


Avec quel type d'abrasif et quel grain ?


> Donc j'ai peint :mouais: C'est pire


En ayant tout poncé et démonté ?



Et pourquoi tu n'as pas acheté le produit sur le shop de plexiglas ?
C'était plus cher que le papier corindon et la peinture ?


----------



## naas (26 Août 2010)

certains carrossiers peuvent faire des travaux de réparation, ou des "chapers" de planche.
mais sans photos


----------



## Dogger (27 Août 2010)

Quel massacre dommage.

Mon pote a eu une aventure similaire sur son papier peint. Il a fini par refaire le mur.

Dans le cas du Mac et d'autre computer, il est important de faire attention avec quel produit on nettoie la machine....mais c'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on apprend.

Espérant que ton cas va se résoudre....ce serait dommage de tout changer pour un petit truc cosmétique....tant que cela fonctionne c'est l'essentiel....mais je te comprends.

Bon allé @ +


----------



## Black-Knight (27 Août 2010)

C'est clair il est opé rapide et c'est tout


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2010)

Dogger a dit:


> Quel massacre dommage.
> 
> Mon pote a eu une aventure similaire sur son papier peint. Il a fini par refaire le mur.
> 
> ...


Ce qui ne tue pas rend plus fort ... et le Mac tel le Phnix renaît de ses cendres


----------



## Black-Knight (4 Septembre 2010)

Renait de ses cendres 
Oeut etre quand le brulant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2010)

"Brûle ce que tu as adoré ; adore ce que tu as brûlé" (Saint Rémi).  

Plus sérieusement, la solution consistant à appliquer des skins méritait d'être considérée : facilité d'application (pas besoin d'être un artiste du pinceau), coût raisonnable, prise de risque nulle, personnalisation, protection contre les rayures et les chocs légers, et dissimulation des dégâts... Est-il vraiment trop tard ? Toute la surface du MacBook est-elle endommagée, y compris des zones non recouvrables ?


----------



## Black-Knight (5 Septembre 2010)

Ouai vraiment très mais c'est pas grave il fonctionne à la limite le look OSEF 
Mais bon j'attendrais d'avoir de l'argent et m'acheter un MBA ou un MBP


----------



## Black-Knight (25 Décembre 2010)

Bon après une longue période d'absence je me doit de vous informer de la suite de l'histoire  le MB est foutu esthétiquement parlant je vais chez apple voir combien me coute les plastique :400 euros (mouais c'est passable) et la le genius me dit qu'il me fait 50% de reduc  j'aime apple


----------

